# Labor Uncertainty



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

I bought 2 beautiful doelings last spring and was incredibly excited to start my dairy journey. Last August, we purchased a buck for them who had his own separate pen with housing where they could still see and talk to each other. I tried, and failed, to breed them multiple times. Until we brought the buck home, it had seemed they were almost constantly in heat. September brought a nasty storm that put Jaspers pen out of commission. Neither of the girls had shown any signs of heat so we let Jasper live with them. Not once after he moved in did I ever see any heat signs or would they allow him to mount. They always moved away from him when he tried. Until a couple of weeks ago, we had assumed we would be breeding this spring instead. For Christmas, DH surprised me with a Caribbean vacation for our Anniversary. We leave 2/8/18 and it is set in stone. A couple of weeks ago I started to notice one of my girls were bagging up, it would appear the other doe is about a month behind as her udder is just now starting to form and very small. Daisy, the first doe, has really come into her udder. It’s a good size now, to me, for a first freshener. It feels tight to me. Not huge but not at all small. Her teats have gotten a bit larger. I can no longer find her ligaments and I can wrap my fingers all the way around her tail head. She has gone from having her tail pinned down to straight out behind her and a little crooked over the past few days. Today her tail is down again. Her belly appears to have dropped significantly and she has become much more vocal. I have both girls in a nice clean stall together for now. They’re sisters and have never been away from each other so they get very upset if I try to separate them. With this trip getting closer and closer everyday I am getting more worried and frustrated. Multiple times I have thought “today must be the day” only to have nothing change. I am scared to death to leave her without the kids already being born. My best estimate of breeding is September when the buck moved in. I’m praying it was at the beginning of the month. If she were bred towards the middle of September I will not be here for the birth and I don’t know what to do. Any advice? I’m about to go take them for a walk now and will try to get photos of her.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes, pictures will help. Is there anyone you know that is experienced with goats that can come over and house sit for you? How long will you be gone?
I'd definitely not want to be burdened with the worry of a goat kidding while I was on vacation! Sorry you are in this situation.  I think that more than likely she will kid smoothly and everything will be fine, but you can't be too careful.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Yes, pictures will help. Is there anyone you know that is experienced with goats that can come over and house sit for you? How long will you be gone?
> I'd definitely not want to be burdened with the worry of a goat kidding while I was on vacation! Sorry you are in this situation.  I think that more than likely she will kid smoothly and everything will be fine, but you can't be too careful.


I'm trying to stay positive. I have a friend that lives in town who just offered to take her in while I'm gone. I want what's best for her and the kids even though I hate to impose like that. My dad lives here with us but he's not experienced and tbh not that helpful. We will be gone a whole week it's only 6 days but our plane doesn't get back until almost midnight and it's a 5 hour drive home from the airport.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would see if you can pay a farm sitter with a lot of goat experience to check her 3 times per day until she kids.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

Her vulva hasn’t swelled a bunch yet but she is definitely puffy. Sorry about the quality of some of the photos, she’s not sure why I keep wanting to look back there.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Love her wattles! Judging by the pictures I’d say she has 2-3 weeks left, but of course goats (and looks) can be very deceiving... her udder is pretty big but her vulva just isn’t quite there yet.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Love her wattles! Judging by the pictures I'd say she has 2-3 weeks left, but of course goats (and looks) can be very deceiving... her udder is pretty big but her vulva just isn't quite there yet.


She's so beautiful! Jasper is white with Blue eyes... I think they will make some gorgeous kids! Is there any time estimate on how long it takes for the vulva to swell? Or is it another of those things where it might happen days before or the day of?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I usually start seeing the vulva swelling about a month before kidding. As kidding draws near it will swell more. 
And with all of my FFs this year (5 so far), I’ve noticed a pattern... their udder will fill pretty well, and then a day or two before they kid it will fill up rapidly.
I had a doe this year that looked like she was going to kid any minute (her vulva was very “loose” in the back end, for lack of a better word) - she was like that for two weeks before she had a big ol’ buckling! :/ They can drive us crazy sometimes!


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I usually start seeing the vulva swelling about a month before kidding. As kidding draws near it will swell more.
> And with all of my FFs this year (5 so far), I've noticed a pattern... their udder will fill pretty well, and then a day or two before they kid it will fill up rapidly.
> I had a doe this year that looked like she was going to kid any minute (her vulva was very "loose" in the back end, for lack of a better word) - she was like that for two weeks before she had a big ol' buckling! :/ They can drive us crazy sometimes!


Shew! Welp, I can stop sitting on top of her now.. lol. I've been afraid to leave the house thinking it could happen at anytime. She's in the stall too soon, so I'll put both of my girls back into the big pen today. As soon as I got your response I let my friend in town know and we will go over there to start making their arrangements this weekend just Incase. I'd hate to not be here when it happens but atleast I know they'll be well taken care of by a very competent friend who will not hesitate to help her if necessary. We are going to set up a camera out there that will link to her phone so she can monitor constantly and she has promised me video! So that's something. She is puffy back there but not swelled near enough.

Thank you so much for your knowledge. I hope to update this soon enough with photos of her beautiful kid (maybe kids, I really only think there's one!)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That is great that you have someone reliable and responsible to take care of the goats while you are gone! Have a great vacation!


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> That is great that you have someone reliable and responsible to take care of the goats while you are gone! Have a great vacation!


Thank you! I'm so glad I decided to post here, it's really taken a lot of stress off to know a little better. I'm still crossing my fingers they come before I leave, or after I get back! I'd rather be here and if there were any chance of getting a refund on this trip, I'd have already canceled. I want to go, I'm excited, but I love my girls and I'd rather be with them for their births. I guess I'm just happy I have a really good back up and now this forum when I'm feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Do you have any clippers?
You might want to clip some of the hair off of the udder and the back of the legs. Less for the blood and birth fluids to get tangled in.
We always try to clip ours before they kid.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Do you have any clippers?
> You might want to clip some of the hair off of the udder and the back of the legs. Less for the blood and birth fluids to get tangled in.
> We always try to clip ours before they kid.


That's a great suggestion! I will definitely do that this weekend when I can enlist the help of DH.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

firsttimer said:


> That's a great suggestion! I will definitely do that this weekend when I can enlist the help of DH.


This is how we do it
This is a FF with her cute little FF udder 
She has a way to udder up
But she's black so it shows up good


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

SHE FOOLED US ALL! I thought, great... it's safe to go get the groceries. This turd was just waiting for me to leave her alone!!!!

I came home this evening to 2 beautiful doelings with bright blue eyes and one with Wattles


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I guess it's too late to clip
Congrats


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

For me I love to go to the store and come home to twin does already dried off


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow she sure did! Did her udder get bigger and tighter?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats!!!


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> For me I love to go to the store and come home to twin does already dried off


So true! I'm disappointed that i missed it but just so happy and proud of Daisy! She did well, her kids were warm, walking and talking when I got here so I'm happy they seem healthy and we don't have to stress her out with the move.

Next up! Darla! Definitely about a month behind now that I know a little better from her sister.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow she sure did! Did her udder get bigger and tighter?


Her udder and teats are the same as yesterday. She has a strand of afterbirth behind her but she doesn't look as swollen back there as I expected... no tears or anything like that so she looks good. She was definitely ravenously hungry!


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Yay! I’m so happy for you! Are you gonna keep either of the babies?


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

Alex Kimoto said:


> Yay! I'm so happy for you! Are you gonna keep either of the babies?


Well. I had mentioned keeping one, and selling the other. However, today is also my husbands birthday and he says "probably not, it's my birthday, they're my kids." He's just as happy and excited about them as I am and I think he's laid claim on them both!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! I can’t believe she had them already, hurray!!

Hopefully the doeling fairy will pass on to my last 3 does that are pregnant, I’ve gotten 7 bucklings and 0 doelings so far this season. :/


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Congratulations! I can't believe she had them already, hurray!!
> 
> Hopefully the doeling fairy will pass on to my last 3 does that are pregnant, I've gotten 7 bucklings and 0 doelings so far this season. :/


Wow! 7 bucklings! I really only expected a single this year and I kind of figured it'd be a boy. Someone smiled on us though and surprised the crap out of me! Good luck and fingers crossed for little girls!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.

They are boogers that way and wait until you go somewhere. 

Had that happen with a doe I waited and watched her all day. Nothing, then went to the store and Bam, there they were when I got home.


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 29, 2018)

Just wanted everyone to know that both girls are doing great. Bouncing, sleeping, eating and pooping they’ve passed their first 24 hours and that’s the hardest part, right!

Daisy has come into her own here. She’s quickly become a loving, patient and gentle mother. I’m so proud of her. She’s been cleaning butts, checking on every little sound and even pushing the kids under her to eat all day!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

firsttimer said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that both girls are doing great. Bouncing, sleeping, eating and pooping they've passed their first 24 hours and that's the hardest part, right!
> 
> Daisy has come into her own here. She's quickly become a loving, patient and gentle mother. I'm so proud of her. She's been cleaning butts, checking on every little sound and even pushing the kids under her to eat all day!


This just made me melt! I am so ready for mine to have their babies. Now watch mine say nope, you wanted it, you take care of it!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! So glad you can go and enjoy your vacation without worrying about her anymore!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable babies. Congratulations.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Congratulations! They are adorable! I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are doing good.


----------



## snrsfarm (Jul 2, 2013)

firsttimer said:


> View attachment 126995
> View attachment 126994
> View attachment 126993
> View attachment 126992
> SHE FOOLED US ALL! I thought, great... it's safe to go get the groceries. This turd was just waiting for me to leave her alone!!!!


They love to do that to us expecting people! lol I waited and waited for one of my does to kid one year. Thought, I'll go mow my front yard (little yard only took 20/30 minutes to push a mower around). When I went back out to check on her, she had kids on the ground cleaning them up!

Congrats on your new little additions!!


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Hooray! Happy for you. Best time to go on vacay is when mom is in charge (if dam raising, that is).


----------

